# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Я хочу найти фильм о действиях России против терроризма?

## lgndragon

Hello everyone 
I'm Vietnamese. I liked the Russian film, but I do not know Russian language so you sympathize with me. 
I am looking for a drama series about the terror of you has shown in Vietnam years 2004. I do not remember the exact name of the movie just know that title is significant: The call of the country. 
Film about a Russian intelligence officers operating in the Central Asian region is responsible for investigating destroy terrorists. 
Note: I know the movie is not Lichnyy nomer (2004) because I need to find a long film series and the meaning of the title means: The call of the Motherland, or similar  
Привет всем 
Я вьетнамцев. Мне понравился русский фильм, но я не знаю русский, чтобы вы сочувствуют мне. 
Ищу сериал о терроре вы показали во Вьетнаме в 2004 году. Я не помню точное название фильма говорит, что название фильма имеет значение: призыв стране. 
Фильм о русских офицеров разведки, действующих в Центрально-Азиатском регионе несет ответственность за расследование уничтожить террористов. 
Примечание: Я знаю, что фильм не Lichnyy Номер (2004), потому что мне нужно найти длинный ряд фильмов и смысл названия означает: призыв Родины, или аналогичные

----------


## Eledhwen

Таких фильмов почти не существует. Потому что русские (пока не все) понимают, что терроризм — это инструмент влияния других государств. Обычно США и Великобритании. А зачем по-вашему кто-то поддерживает и спонсирует террористов? Кто их обучает?
Запомните: само в этом мире ничего не происходит. Все процессы управляемы.  _«Если звезды зажигают — значит — это кому-нибудь нужно?»_ _В. Маяковский._ 
* * * 
Патриотические фильмы конечно же существуют. Их предостаточно.

----------


## Юрка

> Я не помню точное название фильма говорит, что название фильма имеет значение: призыв стране.

 Может быть "Родина ждёт"?

----------


## Eledhwen

Вспомнил. Есть многосерийный фильм: «Морские дьяволы».
Синопсис. _Этот фильм посвящается морским спецназовцам ВМФ России. Всем боевым пловцам — живым и мёртвым. Тем, чья нелёгкая жизнь проходит под грифом «Совершенно секретно». Тем, кто является элитой наших Вооруженных Сил.
Все имена и боевые псевдонимы вымышленные. Отряд особого назначения «Тайфун» не существовал никогда. Правда лишь в том, что такие подразделения действительно есть, а их подвигами страна вправе гордиться._
У некоторых серий старый видеодизайн. 
I remembered. There is a TV-serial: «The sea devils».
Synopsis. _This film is dedicated to the sea Spetsnaz of the Russian Navy. To all combat swimmers living and the dead. Those whose hard life is classified. Those who belong to the elite of our Armed Forces.
All the names and combat aliases are fictitious. Special detachment “Typhoon” never existed. It is true only in the fact that such units do have, and their feats of the country can be proud of._
Some series have very old videodesign.  http://serialu.net/morskie-djavoly/
On “YouTube” also.

----------

